# Celebrity Beauty Trends to Try (And Avoid)



## Adrienne (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pigment-Rich Eyeshadow*







Rihanna gets it right with a monochromatic palette applied with a light touch. Purple is a great choice for setting off her hazel eyes. Avoid matching shadow to your eye color






A mega popstar like Christina Aguilera might be able to pull off blue, pink and white eyeshadow. But you shouldn't try. Pick a color that complements your eye color. Never match eye color. Stick with a monochromatic palette, and apply with a very light touch.

*Boho Braids*






Jennifer Aniston made boho braiding work with an incredibly glamorous beaded gown. The trick is to keep the braiding simple and integrated into the rest of the hairstyle -- loose waves work best. Hide the end of the braid to avoid looking like a tween.






Kim Kardashian looks more like she's struggling with a bad hair day than a boho girl who just came from the beach. The braids are too tight compared to the rest of her hairstyle. And, let's face it, boho braids and batwing eyelashes just don't go together.

*Strong Lips*






Angelina Jolie usually plays down her full lips, but she picked a winner with this shade. The color is rich, not bright, and it complements her skin tone. Keeping the rest of her makeup simple, allowing the lip shade to take center stage, rounds out this look perfectly.






Once again, Miss Xtina goes all out with a look, and it works for her. But hot pink lips, combined with strong eye makeup and fake eyelashes, won't work for you in all likelihood. Choose a pigment rich shade that leans a tad towards its closest neutral cousin. Select a color that complements your skin tone, and keep the rest of your makeup neutral and simple.

*Strong Bangs*






When bangs are working, they're the best accessory a girl can have. Jennifer Lopez's soft, graceful bangs are the perfect solution for many women. A longer graduated bang is flattering and flexible, yet still makes a statement.






Severe rarely works. Mena Suvari's beauty is completely overwhelmed by the severity of these stick-straight bangs and bob. The bangs are also too narrow, crowding her face. Very few faces can get away with this kind of look, and even the lovely Suvari can't.

*Retro Headband*






Retro headbands are making an appearance all over Hollywood. Milla Jovovich is a retro master. Her delicate headband is the perfect accessory to her retro hairstyle without looking like a costume. Keeping the headband simple yet giving it center stage and limiting the retro factor to one or two elements in the look is what makes this work.






Paris Hilton makes all the classic retro look mistakes. The size and placement of her headband completely overwhelms her look. Combined with lots of makeup, platinum hair, and a costume-y beaded dress, this look would be more at home on a Broadway stage.

*Cropped Hair*






Victoria Beckham is gorgeous, but that doesn't mean she's the only one who can pull off this look. This cropped bob with wispy bangs is flattering for most face shapes and is easy to style too.






It doesn't really matter whether you love or hate Kate Gosselin's hairstyle. The point is, it's _Kate Gosselin's_ signature hairstyle. No one anywhere in the world can now wear this style without looking like a Gosselin wannabe. Find your own unique look by bringing your stylist several pictures of hairstyles that you like. Then talk together about which element of each would or would not work for you, and create your own signature look.

Source


----------



## Karren (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Kate looks lopsides.... Paris looks just plain stupid.... Who the heck is Miss Xtina... she looks like a drag queen... Angelina looks bad... How does Kim K keep those things up?

I like Rihanna and Christina's makeup


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who the heck is Miss Xtina... she looks like a drag queen... Christina Aguilera! Don't tell me you don't know who she is...lol!

I agree with a lot of what was said here, but I do love Christina's eyeshadow in her first pic! So pretty!


----------



## Karren (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol... I totally missed that.. And she's a Pittsburgh girl too! Though she would make a good drag queen!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't match your shadow to your eye color? I love gold flecked browns with my brown eyes!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 2, 2009)

Maybe i'm weird, but i don't like much brown with my brown eyes, i find it boring and dull.

I like Milla, she looks cute. Usually i love Angelina's makeup, but on this pic i think the color is too strong.


----------



## monkeey (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for the post, it was interesting.

i've always liked jennifer aniston &amp; her natural beauty, especially with all her different hairstyles!


----------



## Ozee (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG kates hair...does she really think that looks good.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 2, 2009)

I love Jennifer Anistons hair in that photo! I think Christina's makeup has been going really downhill recently..


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 2, 2009)

I remember I said braids are for school girls in that other thread but I like how she has it here. It actually looks wearable


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 2, 2009)

Celebrity trends are so much fun to imitate and play around with. I looove Jennifer Aniston's boho braids. They are the perfect look for a casual summer outfit. I agree that Paris Hilton's headband is a bit too much- but I can't blame her for experimenting! Thanks for these pics!


----------



## nursie (Jun 2, 2009)

i like paris' headband look. and why isn't xtina included under the horrible bangs segment (although mena's are quite kiddie safety scissors chopped looking too).


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jun 3, 2009)

I think you can only match eyeshadow to eye color when you have the right skintone, sometimes hair color makes a difference, too. Personally, my dark brown eyes and brown eyeshadows (and I've tried many) just look terrible. Even brown liner and brown mascara make me look exhausted.


----------



## GillT (Jun 3, 2009)

I love how in some of them, especially the Christina Aguilera ones, they're trying to put these people in a class of their own. They are rich/famous/'mega popstars' therefore such-and-such works fine for them but you know, you can't pull it off. I see no reason why other people shouldn't be able to pull off a look if a celebrity can. Maybe not everyone can but that doesn't mean you should avoid trying it. I bet that blue and pink look would be lovely on some people, especially those with cool skintones.

I know what they are trying to say but it bugs me. Hell, why am I surprised that they're being spoken about as if they live on a different planet? It happens every minute of every hour of every day.

I rarely pay attention to these kind of articles. There isn't a set rulebook for make up. Do whatever you want with it if it makes you feel good.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 4, 2009)

Ugh!! Hot Damn!!! Am I the only one that thinks Jennifer Lopez looks like a corpse?? Kate's haircut is gross. Rihanna's makeup usually looks good and this time is no exception... I still love Kim K... Xtina's makeup is nice... Paris blows.


----------

